# Pics of Sooty, Blossom & Tilba.



## LuvsDogs (Jul 16, 2008)

Sooty, my son's 7 1/2 mixed breed dog. A real character!








Blossom, my soon to be 2 y/o kitty.








Tilba, my new Border Collie pup. 6 mths on Saturday.


----------



## Apdfranklin (Jun 23, 2008)

I have to say I am a huge border collie fan. My dad has 2 of them and I love them.


----------

